# Anyone else in OPK hell?!



## Cornflower (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello all,

I've switched to the Clearblue OPKs, the digital ones with the smily faces, on the advice of a nurse at the LWC, who reckons they are more reliable than the ones with the two lines. But - I can't get the blinking things to work!! Both times I've tried so far it comes up with the flashing error msg that would seem to indicate I've pulled the stick out, but I haven't.

Didn't realise this stage of the proceedings would prove so tricky. Starting to worry that I won't be able to pinpoint my LH, let alone get the IUI done! I'm on Day 21 and still no LH..... 

Anyone else experienced similar? I'm also wondering if there's a better/cheaper source of reliable OPKs online - Boots is taking a lot of my money at the moment!


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

I've never used them but could they be faulty?  I would contact Clearblue directly, I've heard of a few people having faulty HPTs and being sent replacement ones for free from Clearblue.


----------



## Cornflower (Jun 5, 2011)

Doh! Figured it out (note to self - read instructions in full next time before making wild assumptions!) - the flashing symbol just means it's processing the result, not an error msg.

Still wondering when LH is going to appear though. This is turning into the hunt for the holy grail.....


----------

